# Receiving products from cosmetic companies? (just curious)



## danikabananika (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am just starting out as a freelance make up artist, I've been doing make up for a few years mostly for theatrical productions but have recently began to build a larger clientele. Purely out of curiosity (because I know if I called any cosmetic company about this, they would probably just hang up on me lol), how do make up artists go about getting free cosmetics to try from cosmetic companies? Do they have to be well know, i.e. a popular blogger, or make up artist on youtube? Do they have to send in credentials/licenses/comp cards etc?

  	thanks in advance


----------

